# Drying out the substrate?



## KeyserSöze1 (Jan 7, 2011)

Alright, I've got a Hadrurus Arizonensis arriving on Tuesday, and the tank I set up for it is at 80% humidity, due to the substrate being moist from mixing. This would most likely kill the poor little thing, so my question is, how the hell do I dry it out?


----------



## MissFoxHawk (Jan 3, 2011)

I just dabb it with paper or cotton wool then mix it up a bit. or just pick it up with you'r hands and squueeezee most of it out if you can?
:2thumb:


----------



## KeyserSöze1 (Jan 7, 2011)

Ah I see, I was worried I might have had to take the substrate out and put another 20lbs of sand in there.

Thanks 

Edit: I dug some tissue paper into the substrate with the ends sticking out vertically. Kind of like pillars. Seems to be doing the trick.


----------



## rudy691 (Aug 11, 2010)

you can actually stick it in the oven you know  this works better than tissues


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Fill a pair of tights with vermiculite and pop this in the middle of the substrate. The vermic draws the water out and swells.


----------



## TerrynTula (Sep 5, 2010)

KeyserSöze said:


> Ah I see, I was worried I might have had to take the substrate out and put another 20lbs of sand in there.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Edit: I dug some tissue paper into the substrate with the ends sticking out vertically. Kind of like pillars. Seems to be doing the trick.


Remove the sub, place some between several sheets of newspaper then stand on it , repeat as many times as necessary.

I find this far quicker than an oven or nuking it, and removes more water content.

Hey, it works for me - Every time.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

TerrynTula said:


> Remove the sub, place some between several sheets of newspaper then stand on it , repeat as many times as necessary.
> 
> I find this far quicker than an oven or nuking it, and removes more water content.
> 
> Hey, it works for me - Every time.


Bet your wife loves the mess lol


----------



## TerrynTula (Sep 5, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Bet your wife loves the mess lol


She's actually the one who does it Sel, not me.
I'm unable to, wish I could x


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

TerrynTula said:


> She's actually the one who does it Sel, not me.
> I'm unable to, wish I could x


Bless ya. Think Mark would kill me if i did that lol.


----------



## TerrynTula (Sep 5, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Bless ya. Think Mark would kill me if i did that lol.


Running a wheelchair over it doen't really get the desired result LOL


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

TerrynTula said:


> Running a wheelchair over it doen't really get the desired result LOL


I can imagine that would be more fun lmao.


----------



## TerrynTula (Sep 5, 2010)

selina20 said:


> I can imagine that would be more fun lmao.


Tried it, but I get knackered so quickly now - easier to just let her do it.

After all - you don't buy a dog to bark your self do you!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

TerrynTula said:


> Tried it, but I get knackered so quickly now - easier to just let her do it.
> 
> After all - you don't buy a dog to bark your self do you!


You cheeky bugger lol.


----------



## TerrynTula (Sep 5, 2010)

selina20 said:


> You cheeky bugger lol.


Heehehe 

At my age I can just about get away with it now L)x


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

TerrynTula said:


> Heehehe
> 
> At my age I can just about get away with it now L)x


You hope lol


----------



## Micky9682 (Dec 1, 2010)

KeyserSöze said:


> Alright, I've got a Hadrurus Arizonensis arriving on Tuesday, and the tank I set up for it is at 80% humidity, due to the substrate being moist from mixing. This would most likely kill the poor little thing, so my question is, how the hell do I dry it out?


hairdryer is my best friend for this :2thumb:


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

How ig is your tank and what did you use as substrate?
If you used the clay, you will be able to see a change of tone (clearer as it dries)
My 90X45 took about 5 days to dry out completely.
Best thing to do is to place a radiator underneath the tank on full power, it will dry in no time.

-J


----------



## KeyserSöze1 (Jan 7, 2011)

lucozade3000 said:


> How ig is your tank and what did you use as substrate?
> If you used the clay, you will be able to see a change of tone (clearer as it dries)
> My 90X45 took about 5 days to dry out completely.
> Best thing to do is to place a radiator underneath the tank on full power, it will dry in no time.
> ...


18" x 12" and I used a mix of desert sand and clay.

I used tissues buried in the substrate to suck out some moisture, and currently I've got it against my radiator, which seems to be working quite well. Humidity is now down to 50%.


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

Good stuff.
is it very wet to the touch? if it is you could add more mix without water.
As an idea of measure : a bag of 1kg of sugar(your mix) would need about a shot glass and a half of water.
I know it sounds very little but it's plenty.

-J


----------



## KeyserSöze1 (Jan 7, 2011)

lucozade3000 said:


> Good stuff.
> is it very wet to the touch? if it is you could add more mix without water.
> As an idea of measure : a bag of 1kg of sugar(your mix) would need about a shot glass and a half of water.
> I know it sounds very little but it's plenty.
> ...


Nope, it's dry as a bone on top now, feels slightly moist if I start digging through it but it's not sopping wet. I'd say it's alright for the little fella to go in now... Even though he doesn't arrive until tomorrow.

An over night stay next to the radiator and I'd say it would be perfect.


----------



## dizzee (Nov 3, 2008)

i mixed 30% clay to 70% sand.6"-10" in some places, i use too much water as i wanted too much than too little. took 3 weeks to dry lol...

spose that dont help ya problem tho.

pics of my scorp n setup will be up in a bit and a few pics of my wee baby


----------



## KeyserSöze1 (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh what the :censor:. I dry out the tank and get the humidity to 45%, then I put it back on the shelf and it goes back up to 65%? WHAT IN THE HELL?



dizzee said:


> i mixed 30% clay to 70% sand.6"-10" in some places, i use too much water as i wanted too much than too little. took 3 weeks to dry lol...
> 
> spose that dont help ya problem tho.
> 
> pics of my scorp n setup will be up in a bit and a few pics of my wee baby


Nice little fellows them two.

How small is the baby? It looks miniscule.


----------

